# Empfehlenswerte Tour ab Wetzlar/Stadtmitte



## LDSign (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin nächste Woche einige Tage beruflich in Wetzlar und als Abendprogramm möchte ich gerne das Bike einpacken. Hat jemand eine empfehlenswerte Tour ab Wetzlar Stadtmitte? Kenn mich dort leider nur grob aus  Meine Wünsche wären in etwa:

~50km, ~1000hm bzw. 3-4 Stunden
trail-lastig, allerdings nicht zu heftig...bin alleine unterwegs und möchte das Risiko minimieren 

Wäre super, wenn jemand einen fertigen GPS-Track hätte.

Hab vorher schon mal ein wenig gesucht...wäre das hier brauchbar?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=AE3E81FAA1F76DF87BEE8AF9A2F5F1CA.fe1?fileId=dnzudgpfavkuniyu

(ca. 1150hm laut Beschreibung).

Danke und Gruß,
Frank


----------

